# Suggestions on any local "twi-light" crits in East Bay



## mellowvelo24 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am thinking about starting to race. I would like to know of any regular "twi-light" or weekend criteriums in the East Bay. Also, any good clubs to join that have regular club rides where there is some mentoring? I live in Danville.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

*There are none.*

Twighlights got cancelled this year again. There are noon rides from Livermore labs and Pleasanton. As far as racing clubs, Pegasus Allegiant Air rides out of Danville from Pegasus bike shop Sunday at 8 am. There is also a "race" up Mt.Diablo to the junction which leaves Cal Pedaller at 6:30 pm on Thursdays I believe. On Saturdays there is always the HOP (house of pain) ride that leaves Walnut Creek (Rudgear Rd.) at 9 am. Other clubs in the area are EMC/Documentum and Strada Sempre Duro.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Are the Tuesday night Heggenburger crits still going on near the Oakland Airport? I raced them all through the 80s and they were still going as of a few years ago. Can't remember who put them on.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

mellowvelo24 said:


> I am thinking about starting to race. I would like to know of any regular "twi-light" or weekend criteriums in the East Bay. Also, any good clubs to join that have regular club rides where there is some mentoring? I live in Danville.


The best learning to race races occur in January. Check www.ncnca.org. Click on Road. 
http://www.ncnca.org/road/2005/
There are also clinics periodically offered and advertised on the ncnca topica email list. Look at the clubs link on www.ncnca.org for more clubs.


----------

